# Recovered 11 Years Later.



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll post a vídeo here tomorrow. I have fully recovered 11 years after. Will be lenghty. DO NOT LOSE HOPE, AND PLEASE, DO NOT FIGHT THE FEELING. Will come back tomorrow, 6 years since my last post. Believe me, I recovered this year.

EDIT: Video


----------



## Victor Ouriques (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm trying to upload it. Chrome is bugged here. Until I do it, feel free to @victorouriques and Victor Roberto Ouriques at facebook. Also, 5542999308463 at whatsApp.


----------



## Sportsdude8 (Apr 25, 2015)

Hey man, it’s been about 7 years for me. There are days I feel like I’m never hon a feel normal again and days where I’m proud of myself for how far I come even when I’m not fully recovered. Did you have memory problems? My short term memory sucks.. I am somehow in nursing school right now. I notice that I have to read things before and right before and exam for my memory to be at its best to take my exam. I feel like I work harder than everyone and sometimes I just want to cry because I think about not ever feeling the same again and I’ll be in a very high stressful and demanding job thinking I might forget something and possibly hurt my patients. This video gives me hope and I know what my issue deep inside is and I have to stop with an addiction problem and I also need to start living a healthier lifestyle.. I’ve gained so much weight during the pandemic.


----------



## xxmdogxx1 (Feb 7, 2021)

Victor Ouriques said:


> I'll post a vídeo here tomorrow. I have fully recovered 11 years after. Will be lenghty. DO NOT LOSE HOPE, AND PLEASE, DO NOT FIGHT THE FEELING. Will come back tomorrow, 6 years since my last post. Believe me, I recovered this year.
> 
> EDIT: Video


Did you take any meds? Don't you think part of the reason that you had it for 11 years was the severity of the trauma you experienced. For example when I first had it I couldn't leave the house. 11 years later for me and I'm better than I was. I think in my experience it is just a slow moving recovery like a glacier back and forth and there are no real beliefs you can hold to make it instantly go away. Would love to hear your thoughts Victor


----------



## Mrmask (Jun 29, 2021)

I got my emotions after 10 years but I'm dealing with agoraphobia and tons of anxiety going out. Have you had this and any advice for it?


----------



## JustGinge (Jul 17, 2021)

Thank you so much, this really does help to put everything in perspective. That these feelings are only a symptom and now its time to go deal with my trauma.


----------



## PeterMe93 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for your video. 

What does it mean to accept, though? I totally believe in the acceptance approach (Claire Weekes, Paul David, etc.). I don't feel like I try to get rid of my DP but it's still there, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

PeterMe93 said:


> Thanks for your video.
> 
> What does it mean to accept, though? I totally believe in the acceptance approach (Claire Weekes, Paul David, etc.). I don't feel like I try to get rid of my DP but it's still there, so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.


I don't think there is one way to recover that fits everyone. Although accepting it seems to work for a lot of people, I know it isn't enough for me, for example. Perhaps fighting DPDR can put you in a state of mind that encourages DPDR, but that doesn't mean it is the only way. After all, when we started to experience DPDR we could not have been obsessing about it, obviously, because we didn't know what it was then. So obsessing was not the cause and yet it was still there. So there are other factors that can cause these symptoms. Perhaps it is overthinking in general (not just about DPDR), perhaps it's ongoing trauma for some people, perhaps it is unresolved trauma for others, perhaps it is just a kind of state of mind that they have always had that can be caused by thinking obsessively about DPDR but that you can also have naturally since birth, or many other things.....
My symptoms increased during years and first it was so small that I was barely noticing it, so I wasn't obsessing about it all day, and yet it was increasing.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I don't think there is one way to recover that fits everyone. Although accepting it seems to work for a lot of people, I know it isn't enough for me, for example. Perhaps fighting DPDR can put you in a state of mind that encourages DPDR, but that doesn't mean it is the only way. After all, when we started to experience DPDR we could not have been obsessing about it, obviously, because we didn't know what it was then. So obsessing was not the cause and yet it was still there. So there are other factors that can cause these symptoms. Perhaps it is overthinking in general (not just about DPDR), perhaps it's ongoing trauma for some people, perhaps it is unresolved trauma for others, perhaps it is just a kind of state of mind that they have always had that can be caused by thinking obsessively about DPDR but that you can also have naturally since birth, or many other things.....
> My symptoms increased during years and first it was so small that I was barely noticing it, so I wasn't obsessing about it all day, and yet it was increasing.


you dont even know what accepting means. thats the problem. every time when i read your posts i just get filled with so much rage. its unbelievable man


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Trith said:


> I don't think there is one way to recover that fits everyone. Although accepting it seems to work for a lot of people, I know it isn't enough for me, for example. Perhaps fighting DPDR can put you in a state of mind that encourages DPDR, but that doesn't mean it is the only way. After all, when we started to experience DPDR we could not have been obsessing about it, obviously, because we didn't know what it was then. So obsessing was not the cause and yet it was still there. So there are other factors that can cause these symptoms. Perhaps it is overthinking in general (not just about DPDR), perhaps it's ongoing trauma for some people, perhaps it is unresolved trauma for others, perhaps it is just a kind of state of mind that they have always had that can be caused by thinking obsessively about DPDR but that you can also have naturally since birth, or many other things.....
> My symptoms increased during years and first it was so small that I was barely noticing it, so I wasn't obsessing about it all day, and yet it was increasing.


hmm okay dude youre the poorest guy on this world ohhhh what a poor guyyy do you want a hug? oohhhhh i will cry for you all the day youre soo poor....

guys, one thing is sure. i dont know if its possible for everyone to recover. BUT!!!! if you got a mindset and attitude like this, i will guarantee you, you will never recover. this guys claim they dont obsess about their symptoms but after 20 years hes still in this forum. yeah he will deny and say „im here because i want to be here blabslabalab“ yeah bro, you got nothing more important at this short life than chillin at dp forum but noooo you dont obsess. not obsessing does mean once to hit the fist on the table and say okay i will live with this. it doesnt matter what it costs i will complete my life like a hero. diagnosis, symptoms theyre just details. i was doing much worse than now. i also said „it cant be anxiety, i dont feel any panic“ but anxiety can manifests itself in so many different ways. if i look back at this very bad time, i can recognize very well it was anxiety. we know SHIT about whats going on in our subconcsiousness. and you trith, dont know as well. so stop making claims with your own experience. in my opinion dpd is mostly temporary. its just like in depression. how much percent of the mdd sufferers dont recover for their whole life? 2%? 3%? my thought is, for dpd its the same. there are a couple of people who never recover but about people who recover you will read very rarely anything about in the internet. because, there is more important things at life than dpd or symptoms or bla. you all will die one day. with or without dpd. it will matter shit when the day comes and you look back at your whole life. trith will think „yeah i struggled my whole life with dpd“ while i will say „i had symptoms but i achieved very lovely and successfully things.“

thats the difference between us dude.

edit: even most of the schizophrenics does have only one psychotic episode or they have a very functional normal life. thats it. how do you know if its still looking 2d without checking? if you dont check, you cant say for the period until you check again, if everything looks 2d or not. its an attitude thing. its about training the subconcsiousness to ignore the symptoms. this requires very hard work. it will still look 2d, but your brain will interpretate that as normal.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

leminaseri said:


> hmm okay dude youre the poorest guy on this world ohhhh what a poor guyyy do you want a hug? oohhhhh i will cry for you all the day youre soo poor....
> 
> guys, one thing is sure. i dont know if its possible for everyone to recover. BUT!!!! if you got a mindset and attitude like this, i will guarantee you, you will never recover. this guys claim they dont obsess about their symptoms but after 20 years hes still in this forum. yeah he will deny and say „im here because i want to be here blabslabalab“ yeah bro, you got nothing more important at this short life than chillin at dp forum but noooo you dont obsess. not obsessing does mean once to hit the fist on the table and say okay i will live with this. it doesnt matter what it costs i will complete my life like a hero. diagnosis, symptoms theyre just details. i was doing much worse than now. i also said „it cant be anxiety, i dont feel any panic“ but anxiety can manifests itself in so many different ways. if i look back at this very bad time, i can recognize very well it was anxiety. we know SHIT about whats going on in our subconcsiousness. and you trith, dont know as well. so stop making claims with your own experience. in my opinion dpd is mostly temporary. its just like in depression. how much percent of the mdd sufferers dont recover for their whole life? 2%? 3%? my thought is, for dpd its the same. there are a couple of people who never recover but about people who recover you will read very rarely anything about in the internet. because, there is more important things at life than dpd or symptoms or bla. you all will die one day. with or without dpd. it will matter shit when the day comes and you look back at your whole life. trith will think „yeah i struggled my whole life with dpd“ while i will say „i had symptoms but i achieved very lovely and successfully things.“
> 
> ...


I read your comment here and there : Almost recovered ! You can do it !

I will try to respond in a polite way, depite the rage you have against me and that you talk about. I have been very upset in my previous posts, but I feel I have managed to water it down a lot in these two posts, and yet they seem to upset you very much, so I am really not sure I will succeed with this one. Anyway, perhaps you are not upset at these posts in particular but rather at the other ones I have posted before too.
So I think there is a big misunderstanding with respect to what I say, so much so that in your replies it almost feel to me like you are replying to someone else. But you probably have your reasons, because you are not the only one reacting in this way to my posts.
You think that I am complaining, and I believe it must really look like that but it was not my intention. It is just that when I read some posts I can get very triggered because of some aspects. I will explain and I think you will not like it, but this is how I perceive things personally. In general I really hate it when someone says they know what I have better than me, and want to educate me about it. To me it feels like they are talking down to me, even if they don't think about it this way, I feel like they are doing it subconsciously. This is not something just about DPDR, it is general. And I hate it even more when I feel this person is incorrect, and totally denys my experience and thinks that if I disagree it is because I am "not ready", "too closedminded", and so on, so in this way they keep looking down on me (Like people explain to me that I should drink alcohol to feel happier, and when I tell them it does me no good and still they think they know better than me and they insist and want to educate me about my own mind) So I tend to get this vibe from the some DPDR posts (and I am pretty sure you will disagree), the ones that are like "here is how you can recover, you should do this and not do that". (edit: and of course there are times when I respond to make a point without being triggered). And I discovered that some people feel *zero* of that "talking down" thing themselves, and absolutely don't understand why I react negatively to these posts. It is ok and I don't plan to explain myself about that in this post.
So my way of reacting to these posts, sometimes (but not this time) angrily, is to explain that my experience doesn't fit the general rule they are giving. I don't mean that my experience is very negative. I use the fact that I had this experience for 20 years in an attempt to say that I feel I have tried many things, I have tried for a long time and so on. For example I didn't google DPDR a single time for more than 6 years or something like that. I had enough time to try that for this long. I am not listing what I tried in order to say I am hopeless now, I am listing them generally because the person is saying that these things work for sure, and I want to say that from my personal experience they are incorrect. So I just mean to say that there is no "one size fits all", so it makes little sense to say "if you do that you will recover". Instead, with respect to that, it would be fine to say "I recoverred and this is what I did".
But anyway. Of course, if people don't necessarily know what's triggering me, or that I am triggered, they might not understand the meaning of my post. They could think I just want to be negative about my symptoms to attract attention on myself. Just to try to prove I am not negative, I can say that I feel my symptoms are far better than a lot of people here, and even in my life I have a good situation, I am a lucky person. I generally don't think I complain about my symptoms (to my standards), but I do talk about them sometimes to ask questions or if I think they are relevant to the topic. My symptoms are annoying to me, I do think my life would be better without them but that doesn't mean I go full depressed/obsessed on them, just like for any other disease that one puts some effort to treat. I want to get rid of them and this is why I put some effort to make things change, I go to therapy, I read about DPDR and so on. And, I don't want to repeat myself but I don't consider myself hopeless at all and this is not the message I am trying to convey at all. I am reading a new book about DPDR, and have a new kind of therapy that I am looking forward and haven't tried yet, plus a new medical treatment.
Also, when responding to these posts, I talk about myself because I think this is what I know most about, and I don't want to talk about other people's individual experiences and have little details to give about them, and also because I blame people for precisely doing that.
I know I have kind of explained this same thing here in the past and you have probably read it already. I just hope this time was different and I could make myself better understood. And I hope I did it in a way that did not upset you further.


----------



## JustsomeSteve (1 mo ago)

Trith said:


> I read your comment here and there : Almost recovered ! You can do it !
> 
> I will try to respond in a polite way, depite the rage you have against me and that you talk about. I have been very upset in my previous posts, but I feel I have managed to water it down a lot in these two posts, and yet they seem to upset you very much, so I am really not sure I will succeed with this one. Anyway, perhaps you are not upset at these posts in particular but rather at the other ones I have posted before too.
> So I think there is a big misunderstanding with respect to what I say, so much so that in your replies it almost feel to me like you are replying to someone else. But you probably have your reasons, because you are not the only one reacting in this way to my posts.
> ...





Trith said:


> I read your comment here and there : Almost recovered ! You can do it !
> 
> I will try to respond in a polite way, depite the rage you have against me and that you talk about. I have been very upset in my previous posts, but I feel I have managed to water it down a lot in these two posts, and yet they seem to upset you very much, so I am really not sure I will succeed with this one. Anyway, perhaps you are not upset at these posts in particular but rather at the other ones I have posted before too.
> So I think there is a big misunderstanding with respect to what I say, so much so that in your replies it almost feel to me like you are replying to someone else. But you probably have your reasons, because you are not the only one reacting in this way to my posts.
> ...


Wow, 
*leminaseri is an absolute idiot. I'm sorry but, there are so many logical mistakes in his thinking. *

He would probably say I'm also obsessed with my DP even tho in 13 years it's the first time I ever even visited this forum. 

Once a year I check if there is new information for DP/DR otherwise I live my life, so there is no obsessing over it at all.

I don't have anxiety (that I notice) or negative thoughts that fuel my DP/DR.

I do meditation so I'm quite used to not thinking at all and living in the moment.

But that's all not working for me and for some other people with DP.

It enrages me that people think they have the answer and you just need to think positive.

Remembers me of what doctors did 500 years ago. Just do some bloodletting and some patients actually do get better. But now we know the bloodletting had nothing to do with getting better, it was just a coincidence.

The biggest problem in the mental health communities on the internet is that most mistake correlation as causation. 

And that's how we get those mental health gurus that scam suffering people with their pop science course for hundreds or thousands of dollars, with no training in the field of therapy whatsoever.

Its basically: I did something and my DP got better, so that thing I did must be the holy grail.
In science it's called anecdotal evidence and it's not even considered evidence unless it's a case study.

And to tell someone that is suffering that it's his own mistake because this someone is looking for a cure, is so unbelievably stupid that I don't even want to go into it.

We just don't know how mental health issues develop and what they exactly do in the body. And anyone who thinks that they have the cure for all is either lying or mistakes correlation for causation. 
Especially those self help gurus that want to take your money!

I probably missed a lot, but this took enough time as it is and I don't want to waste my time any further.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

JustsomeSteve said:


> Wow,
> *leminaseri is an absolute idiot. I'm sorry but, there are so many logical mistakes in his thinking. *
> 
> He would probably say I'm also obsessed with my DP even tho in 13 years it's the first time I ever even visited this forum.
> ...


wtf do you talk about man?

first things first: that you didnt got better with dp in 13 years is scientifical enough for me that you dont have any clue on how to recover from this.

second, if you would read my post carefully, you would notice that i didnt say that a positive mindset will cure everyones dpdr, i rather said that the other way will make it impossible to recover. i talked with enough people who did it to recover after decades and this is for me proof enough that it is possible, and thats the only thing for me what counts. it is also theoretically possible for everyone to become millionair or a superstar in any area but not everyone becomes that. but that dont fucking means that it isnt possible. its about what you do to get there. and someone who has accepted dpdr fully (i didnt accept yet either) would never visit this forum again. i gave this instance already a lot but its like an ex girlfriend you would never call again. there is a big difference in forgetting her and just forcing yourself to not call her.


----------



## Peter (Jun 25, 2018)

JustsomeSteve said:


> Wow,
> *leminaseri is an absolute idiot. I'm sorry but, there are so many logical mistakes in his thinking. *
> 
> He would probably say I'm also obsessed with my DP even tho in 13 years it's the first time I ever even visited this forum.
> ...


Your arguments are reasonable, logical and well thought out. Since you are from Germany there is only one explanation for this: *You must be TDX*.


----------

